# Got +ve assessment from ACS - 261313 (Software Engineer)



## avinashnraj (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) ANZSCO code under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.

Time line:
Applied online: 23-July-2010
Case Finalized: 11-Oct-2010
Result Received: 18-Oct-2010


I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and communication and was in a dilemma whether to go with ACS or Engineers Australia but from this forum i finally decided to go with ACS. 
Thanks a lot for all your co-operation.

Now I am preparing for IELTS to file my DIAC application. 

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations!
I am curious to know how many years of work experience you had to show in your case?


----------



## joinshiva (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats Avinash!!

I am also almost like you and can you please help me too.
I am too confused on whether to choose General skills or RPL. I have done BE in ECE from University of Madras which had about 7 or 8 ICT related papers and lab.

Please let me know which one should I choose or even if you would like to know the list of subjects.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Shiva



avinashnraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter with positive skill assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer) ANZSCO code under the ACS PIM 3 Group A.
> 
> ...


----------



## varunkhunger (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Avinash,

First of all Congrats to u .
I am also looking to apply under the same category but right now i do not have much knowledge regarding this.
can u plz answer a few of my ques dat will be of gr8 help...
1. How much experience is required to file for skill assessment?
2. Format for Experience letter?



Thanks!!


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

Congratulations on your positive assessment! Can you share with us the duties and responsibilites you included in your ACS application?


Thanks!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

au2011dream said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment! Can you share with us the duties and responsibilites you included in your ACS application?
> 
> ...


Hi Au2011dream,

i have applied ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer (status - with assessor)

i have included the duties and responsibilities as below (hope this is correct information):

DESIGNING,DEVELOPING,MODIFYING,INSTALLING,SOFTWARE APPLICATIONS & SYSTEMS

writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards

writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures

researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs

testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language

providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design


----------



## cliddp (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi nana046,
Congrats! Your post was so encouraging to me. I have exactly the same background as you: BE in ECE and 5 years of experience as SE.
Can you share with us how many years of experience you have as an SE?


----------

